# Magners/bulmers



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I wish I had 'discovered' how nice cider is during the summer









Very refreshing.....

Cheers!!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

And it's the same thing









The other one is, Wexford and Smithicks. Both from the same brewery


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

You can have fun discovering real ciders mate







The mrs bought a load of bottled ales a few weeks ago to put away for christmas. A mate of mine whom I hadn't seen for ages popped over last saturday out of the blue. We downed the whole christmas store!









I'm on brandy tonight, rocket fuel from Lanzarote, â‚¬7 for 1 litre







I've got a day off tomorrow and I don't give a ****, just done my time sheet and I've put in far too many hours this week!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good on you Paul









Your gonna have a headache in the morning....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

sod it decided I needed some flavour, just polished off the last of my Bowmore







roll on xmas the malt store is getting low


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

magners is nice on ice but can only be drunk in summer ,i always drink strongbow (3 cans tonight) occasionally drink stella ,otherwise i drink a dangerous amount of jack otherwise its mojito's on holiday.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I don't give a ****


No ****! I wouldn't have guessed.









Enjoy it mate.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I like cider, but invariably choose beer first. Coletter likes cider, though I introduced her to Lindemann's Framboise this summer and she's infatuated!


----------



## smashie (Aug 17, 2007)

I was working near Bristol last year and got a taste for Thatchers with a slice. Nice cider, kinda sneaks up on you then beats you to a pulp


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

smashie said:


> I was working near Bristol last year and got a taste for Thatchers with a slice. Nice cider, kinda sneaks up on you then beats you to a pulp


Thatchers is a family cidermaker in Sandford outside Bristol, now run by the sons of the original cidermaker.

Thirty years ago, when I worked on building sites, we used to stop at the van at the farm on a Friday night to stock up for the weekend. 50p a gallon it was. So we used to get 10 gallons between the four of us.

The old man always insisted that you have a drink with him before buying; 'tasters', a pint or two, so you left half way there already.

You can't beat proper cider with a dash. Tastes like apples, works like Valium.

Ahhhh, Somerset.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nalu said:


> I introduced her to Lindemann's Framboise this summer and she's infatuated!


What with you or the Lindemann's?


----------



## smashie (Aug 17, 2007)

chris l said:


> smashie said:
> 
> 
> > I was working near Bristol last year and got a taste for Thatchers with a slice. Nice cider, kinda sneaks up on you then beats you to a pulp
> ...


 It's very nice, it's also Bl**dy lethal


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Does no-one drink SnakeyB or Diesel anymore?

Went out in Oxford not long back and ended up in the Purple Turtle. Got hammered on the stuff - it was great!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Must admit to liking the odd glass of Bulmers/Magners or Woodpecker(if nothing else available)









Alasdair


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Nalu said:
> 
> 
> > I introduced her to Lindemann's Framboise this summer and she's infatuated!
> ...


Both apparently


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Trust me, thats a good thing :tongue1:


----------

